# how to separate



## scooter2177

i want to separate from my husband...but...im sure many ppl are in this situation..no money...i am saving but..its hard...i heave heard of people who are not officially...legally separated...estranged i guess..but do live separate lives...

how can i do this?im trying to work it out in my mind..what to do first...:scratchhead:


----------



## Spock

May I ask why you want to be separated? Do you have any children?

IMHO, Separation and divorce should be a last resort in a marriage. To go down that road, you would need some of financial independence and that obviously requires being employed.


----------



## EleGirl

Why do you want to separate? What are the issues?

How long have you been married? Any chidlren?

Do you have a job? If you do is it enough for you to support yourself?

More info is needed before any real solid advice can be given.


----------



## TBT

scooter2177 said:


> i want to separate from my husband...but...im sure many ppl are in this situation..no money...i am saving but..its hard...i heave heard of people who are not officially...legally separated...estranged i guess..but do live separate lives...
> 
> how can i do this?im trying to work it out in my mind..what to do first...:scratchhead:


Hope you're at least feeling better,scooter

Don't know how big the area you live in is,but there must be some women's support groups and agencies around there to help.Talking to others in your position can help clear the confusion and local networking can point you in directions you may have not realized were available.Don't be afraid to reach out.Organizations for women's help are there for a reason.You aren't alone,so don't ever think you are.

Would like to hear some hope from you when and if you post again.Positive vibes to you and your daughters from the "great white north".


----------

